# My experience of Gtechniq C1...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wasn't sure to put this in the Gtech section but I think it deserves a place in here.

Little update guys from mine and Craigs little thread with the images.... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239904

I know Toby wasn't impressed with the beading of C1, mostly because it's a sealant it will sheet water rather than bead it up.

Sheeting is of course better in some cases due to not holding the water/dirt on your car to dry in.

Personally I find C1 beads perfectly fine, comparable to Glasur which is a very good "sheeter" for a wax.

2 pictures after 4 months and on a car washed about 2 weeks ago...



















So a real testament to just how good this stuff is. 4 months of Scottish winter, 3 washes with no top up at all.

A couple of terrible videos... and a couple of terrible pictures...






































--------

Summary, well any future car I have will have the C1 treatment, infact any future car will be given the Gtechniq treatment, paint, glass, plastics the lot. It's a simply fantastic range and I can't see past it for a base product, or standalone.

So even if you want to top these products with say a wax or a trim dressing after 6-12 months then at least you'll know should the weaker products fail, the Gtechniq products will still be there protecting. Imo you just don't get that confidence and durability from some other products.

It won't be getting topped anytime soon but I think I will bive in to the Wax God's at some point! I even feel bad about topping it!

Thanks for looking in guys and again a massive massive thanks to Craig for introducing (read convincing) me to go with C1, he's a credit to detailing and DW.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It certainly looks the goods! I'm still not quite convinced about using a super sealant on my paintwork. If I ever get another 4x4, it will be getting coated for sure!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wish I stayed where you do. I wouldn't need C1 either!


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Looks good.

Exactly what car is that, the front arches look sooooo wide!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

can you still wax on top of C1?!?!

and are you using that car as a daily, or more of a garage queen?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very nice love the colour


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Exactly what car is that, the front arches look sooooo wide!


It's a Ford Racing Puma, no 467/500. Couple of more pics here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215171

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209438












The Cueball said:


> can you still wax on top of C1?!?!
> 
> and are you using that car as a daily, or more of a garage queen?!?
> 
> :thumb:


Of course you can! :lol: Shhh it's frowned upon.

It's a daily driver and now on 107k miles.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Mmmmm frp. Looks good and beading aint bad at all. Seen worse from some waxes. 
Need to look into gtechniq more. Brought p1 the wool and medium polishing pad but due to the weather and work I haven't been able to use them yet. 
Want to try the trim dressing too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well worth the purchase mate. Your 182?


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

how much is this c1 product?? looks good though


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My Volvo in a similar colour has had it on for two years and is still beading a bit. It has had one real harsh winter and this slightly milder winter here.

It has had no top up's just normal washing. Will leave it another year and see how it goes but it is certainly protecting the paint, the water just falls off it. I too personally prefer sheeting rather than beading as in a summer shower the car is not left full of dust blobs.

Sorry to hijack your post.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Well worth the purchase mate. Your 182?


Yeh its mine. Seen u on cliosport as well. 
Love ur puma. For its mileage its stunning


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gally said:


> I wish I stayed where you do. I wouldn't need C1 either!


 wax all year round here! Only problem we got is it's too bloody hot at the moment! Lucky I have an air conditioner in my garage! :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review Kev but I am deeply saddened that you have sold your soul and gone over to the dark side. 

Another waxaholic bites the dust! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

incredible. gonna get some after afghan. do you need to ipa the car before putting it on?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mikeydee said:


> incredible. gonna get some after afghan. do you need to ipa the car before putting it on?


yes, but I believe it is for professional use only...

:thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

what's the gloss like on it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> My Volvo in a similar colour has had it on for two years and is still beading a bit. It has had one real harsh winter and this slightly milder winter here.
> 
> It has had no top up's just normal washing. Will leave it another year and see how it goes but it is certainly protecting the paint, the water just falls off it. I too personally prefer sheeting rather than beading as in a summer shower the car is not left full of dust blobs.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your post.


No problem, thanks for adding you experience mate. It certainly deserves all the credit it gets.

Like I said I feel bad topping it because it's just so good but i'll miss waxing way too much cone those summer nights.



Alan W said:


> Nice review Kev but I am deeply saddened that you have sold your soul and gone over to the dark side.
> 
> Another waxaholic bites the dust! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Haha! I really wanted it for the winter. I was able to put it on and forget about it.

It's also kept the car so much cleaner. The 1/4 and door on my car attract so much abuse from the road and you can definitely see the difference although it doesn't do a massive amount of miles during the week.

I'm missing waxing already. A good friend sent me some BOS to try so I think I might fire some on in the summer!

Still a waxer! :lol: Don't tell Craig!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mikeydee said:


> what's the gloss like on it?


I think it's superb. Have a look in the thread in my first post to see some pictures.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

wow pretty good. have you tried wolfs body wrap too? if so what would your opinion be if you had to choose. are you planning on dong any other cars with it.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Gally or anyone else tht has used it, do u need to maintain it by washing with certain shampoos or can u use another brand??


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mikeydee said:


> wow pretty good. have you tried wolfs body wrap too? if so what would your opinion be if you had to choose. are you planning on dong any other cars with it.


Not at the minute, I was lucky Craig was with me who has a lot of experience with C1, I wouldn't hesitate to use it on some cars though. More than worth the effort involved.
Probably takes less time to C1 than it does to wax but I feel the surface has to be at least 95% corrected to get the most out of it as no fillers or anything can be used, what you see is true paint finish. 

I had a small try with bodywrap and simply wasn't impressed, a lot of people jumped staright on it for some reason. It was to me not quite a nano sealant, just my opinion though. It didn't bead for long it sheeted well and no doubt the protection was still there it just didn't seem to do anything special at all.

Infact I think once it was removed I applied more Z2.



dazzyb said:


> Gally or anyone else tht has used it, do u need to maintain it by washing with certain shampoos or can u use another brand??


I'm using Gwash and I won't change, I would probably use any mild pure shampoo tbh, nanolex, wolfs etc might be fine but Gwash blew me away.

I've used BTBM for a few years now and wondered if Gwash would be a little watery but better for C1, wow was I wrong. Even If I didn't have C1 i'd still be buying it. A fantastic shampoo.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Can only reiterate what you have said in the initial post and elsewhere Gally. :thumb:

C1 is a truly magnificent product. Its currently doing its job on my old mans BMW e92 M3 which is used to its potential every week and picks up plenty of grime along the way. Its been on for over 5 months now and every time it comes for a wash it is literally almost clean after a pressure rinse due to its sheeting capabilities.

I've been using Megs Shampoo Plus as a shampoo but will have to try Gwash as mentioned above.

Yes it takes a little more time, care and attention to apply, but isn't that the idea of detailing anyway? Cannot praise it highly enough! :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

meh, seen pictures of the FRP looking better


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

glad your still enjoying the C1 kev, and the gwash that you got for free  (actually.. the C1 was free to you aswell lol!!)

FRP still looking good matey..

dave.. shhhh you lol.

mikeydee, c1 darkens the paint a little on application, so it deepens the blues, add's lots of gloss to reds, reflections to whites and silvers and glassy looks to black

(ofcourse thats just my opinion)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My opinion also. I've seen a a 50/50 somewhere which highlights the deepening effect. 

I went and picked some Gwash up. I really never expected it to be so good! I fantastic shampoo to use in conjunction with boutique waxes aswell. 

Cheers Craig!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

no problem matey..

you can see my bonnet for the darkening effect lol.. taped half off and applied upto the tape an its damn visible thats for sure lol

could write naughty things on cars perhaps lol..


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely car and if i got a new car, i'd not hesitate to get some c1 on it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

alfajim said:


> lovely car and if i got a new car, i'd not hesitate to get some c1 on it.


Thanks mate. Hopefully get the car rewashed on Monday.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How dirty has the car got over the past few weeks of snow, salted / gritted roads etc etc. Both our cars are a nice matt ****** grey. I'm hoping similar to the Impreza WRC on the GT website?

after spending a fair while trying to find a safe place to pressure rinse the cars today and not worried about run off freezing I have been toying with the idea of C1


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I see no downsides to C1 aslong as application is okay. You can top as much as you want with anything. You'll just lose it's fancy properties. It's boring but it's hard to moan at something being so good. 

I'll try and get a picture of it before it's next wash. It's just so impressive. I mean you've seen the roads, although at the moment i'm not doing mega miles atm it's still cleaner than it's ever been before. By far!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

It's brilliant shizzle :thumb: As has been said, great finish, and makes subsequent cleaning so easy.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally agree, like I said it will be on any future car I have.


----------

